

Show HN: Posterizer creates beautiful posterwalls from your favorite movies - chris_p
http://posterizer.eu/

======
madmax108
Nice idea... Though you may want to add support to signup through ways other
than just FB!

For those interested, the code is on: <https://github.com/tech-no-
crat/posterizer>

------
gcr
I can't try this because there's no way to use it without a facebook account.

------
rhizome
What's a "posterwall?"

~~~
chris_p
A wall with posters. Well, a virtual wall with posters.

~~~
rhizome
Is this a Thing? Should I already know the use case for a posterwall? Do
people use them as backgrounds on their Twitter profiles or something else
that I'm too old or out of touch to know about?

And to be sure: I did assume this was for actual walls.

~~~
chris_p
Yes, you're actually right. I'll try to come up with a new description.

